# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  شناسایی ژن‌های مقاوم به تغییرات جوی با کمک ریاضیات

## khatereh 2

محققان در حال توسعه مدل‌های ریاضیاتی برای شناسایی صفات ژنتیکی هستند که می‌تواند انعطاف‌پذیری گیاهان در برابر تغییرات آب و هوایی را ارتقا دهد. 
 مناطق خشک – با خصوصیاتی مانند کمبود مداوم آب، خشکسالی و تخریب زمین – حدود 40 درصد سطح زمین را پوشانده‌اند؛ بیش از 2.5 میلیارد نفر در این مناطق ساکن هستند و خشکسالی، آفات و بیماری‌های شایع در این مناطق، امنیت غذایی در جهان را تهدید می‌کنند. 
ریاضیدانان برجسته جهان با حضور در کارگاه آموزشی در مراکش، استفاده از ریاضیات کاربردی را برای سرعت بخشیدن به تحقیقات در حوزه بانک ژنی برای یافتن صفات (گیاهی) مقاوم در برابر تغییرات آب و هوایی مورد بررسی قرار دادند. 
حدود 1700 بانک ژن کشاورزی در نقاط مختلف جهان وجود دارند که بیش از هفت میلیون نمونه در آنها نگهداری می‌شوند. 
محققان مرکز بین‌المللی تحقیقات کشاورزی در مناطق خشک (Icarda)، روشی جدیدی را طراحی کرده‌اند که از یک الگوریتم یادگیری برای دریافت اطلاعات مورد نیاز استفاده می‌کند. 
این مدل که به اختصار Figs نامیده می‌شود، بر روی نمونه‌های هدف متمرکز شده و از اتلاف وقت جلوگیری می‌کند؛ این سیستم تاکنون موفق به شناسایی دقیق صفات مقاوم در برابر خشکی در نمونه‌های باقلا شده است. 
محققان قصد دارند با استفاده از سیستم Figs، صفات مقاوم در برابر تغییرات آب و هوایی را در حبوبات پر کشت در مناطق خشک بویژه عدس، نخود، باقلا، جو و گندم دوروم شناسایی کنند. 
با توسعه مدل‌های ریاضیاتی جدید، فرآیند مقاوم‌سازی گیاهان در برابر خشکسالی و گرما سرعت پیدا می‌کند.

----------

